# LET is BACK



## Noerman (May 16, 2013)

Just trying to visit LET, and its UP.

Going to check something first there.


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2013)

Great, not sure how long it'll last though but as always LET will unfortunately remain popular


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (May 16, 2013)

Hopefully for the sake of their users they have resolved the security-issues at hand, if not it will just keep happening and happening.


----------



## Chronic (May 16, 2013)

This could've been posted in either one of the other existing threads on the topic, I'd imagine. After all, we wouldn't want half of the threads on a relatively new message board to be about LET - that'd just leave a horrible aftertaste.

On a more relevant note, they made no indications as to why the second hack occured and why they didn't learn from their mistake the first time around by fixing the exploit. I hope third time's the charm, but I'll turn the timer on just in case.


----------



## mojeda (May 16, 2013)

Can we not stick to one thread for everything LET? There are over 10 LET/LEB/CC threads it seems...


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Can we not stick to one thread for everything LET? There are over 10 LET/LEB/CC threads it seems...


Good idea, I had started doing this earlier.

Try keep it in http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/59-colocrossing-chicagovps-lowendtalk-lowendbox-the-dump/


----------

